# Zotac GTX 1060 3GB



## César (Sep 17, 2016)

Good afternoon, please fix my GTX 1060 3GB buggy.







Thank you for support!


----------



## Naki (Sep 17, 2016)

What part(s) is/are incorrect? Not clear.
EDIT: Ah, ok, see it now. The Technology, Die Size, Release Date/etc, yes?

Driver Version is wrong too.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 17, 2016)

Things you can find on google it seems. You didn't specify what you want fixed about it. The card? GPU-z? Do you think your card is missing info because it isn't showing up here? Details!


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 17, 2016)

what is the point of this thread, only thing the OP shows is a screen shot of something and asks this forums to fix it. A troll thread.


----------



## Naki (Sep 17, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> what is the point of this thread, only thing the OP shows is a screen shot of something and asks this forums to fix it. A troll thread.


Nope. This has happened many times, no trolling here. Yes, GPU-Z needs a fix. Nothing special or out of the ordinary, this has happened many times before with various (new) cards/GPUs...


----------



## César (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah! Problem is previous version but corrected is version most recent.






Forget it, now! Thank you all!


----------



## Naki (Sep 17, 2016)

You are quite welcome. Glad your issue is fixed. 

EDIT: Update bug found, that was found by the mention of new version(s) in this thread - 2 new versions my several PCs did not ever seem to get?
Created separate thread for issue.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Naki said:


> You are quite welcome. Glad your issue is fixed.
> 
> EDIT: Update bug found, that was found by the mention of new version(s) in this thread - 2 new versions my several PCs did not ever seem to get?
> Created separate thread for issue.


I brought this up in another thread already when the new version was released.


----------

